# ANyone riding SRAM cranks with 11 speed drivetrain?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I would like to know if anyone has a long term use of SRAM cranks with 11 sped campy.
I am asking because I wAnt to get the Quarq power meter and the SRAM is the only other crank I would consider. I also like the fact that I can go 50/36.

Let me know.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

NoOne has any feedback?
Am I the only one thinking of this?

Let me know.


----------



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Just trying it now ...*

I didn't post because you asked for anyone with long-term usage. I am just in the process of installing my new Quarq SRAM with Campy 11 rings from stronglight. The people at Quarq insist it will work fine and at this point I have no reason not to believe them.

I will post more information once I get some real kms under my belt with it.

Power1369


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I ran a SRAM S900 SRM with SRAM Red rings. The shifting was not perfect, but it worked just fine for training. I wouldnt particularly recommend the SRAM ring setup if your race could be won or lost by a good front ring shift. Otherwise the setup works just fine.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am wondering if I would be better off with Rotor q cranks and round rings. 
Opinions?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

veloci1 said:


> I am wondering if I would be better off with Rotor q cranks and round rings.
> Opinions?


I really dont think it matters too much. You are not going to give up any advantage at all with 99.999% of all modern crank setups. 

As long as you have rings that will work with the 11 speed chain, you can use whatever crank arms you like. Pick the ones that you think look the best or have the best attributes/reviews.


----------



## rickhil (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sram 10 spd. Works.*

I have just upgraded my CAAD9 BB30 to Chorus 11 spd. I changed everything (F. Der., R der., Shifters) but the crank. While waiting for a BB30 UT bottom bracket campy cups I have been using a Sram Force crank with 10 spd. rings. No problems 200 miles. I am now debating even using the Chorus crank. If it is not broke why fix it?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rickhil said:


> I have just upgraded my CAAD9 BB30 to Chorus 11 spd. I changed everything (F. Der., R der., Shifters) but the crank. While waiting for a BB30 UT bottom bracket campy cups I have been using a Sram Force crank with 10 spd. rings. No problems 200 miles. I am now debating even using the Chorus crank. If it is not broke why fix it?


It is broke, you are introducing a cancer into the system. SRAM cranks with Campagnolo, egads...


----------



## rickhil (Feb 8, 2005)

Mr. Scary said:


> It is broke, you are introducing a cancer into the system. SRAM cranks with Campagnolo, egads...


Could not agree more, but it does work.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been using the Quark/sram/campy 11 setup w/ stronglight 11 spd rings for two seasons. I've had no problems except *maybe* a bit noisier that campy alone was. I haven't changed back to do a proper comparison, though.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

so, if i a reading and understanding this correctly, i could get the Rotor Q cranks and the Stronglight 11 speed rings and end up with a reliable set up, correct?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Just get the FSA campy rings that are used on cannondale cranks, they are half the cost of regular campy rings. They make C11 and N10 rings and both are 130mm bolt diameter.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I fixed my dilemma. Switched to SRAM Red Black group with SRAM quarq and I could not be happier.

Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

veloci1,

Can you give us an update after 2 months use?

I'm also thinking about SRAM/Quarq with Campy 11 (to replace a powertap wheel).

Or do you mean, that you installed a complete SRAM groupset and got rid of Campy11 ?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

just for search purposes: 

i have been running Stronglight CT2 53/39 10/11 speed rings with SRAM S900 BB30 cranks and a Quarq CinQo powermeter for over a year now. it works great. in fact, the Stronglight rings were recommended by Quarq personally and are very high quality rings.


----------

